# finishing poplar



## DalyArcher (May 3, 2015)

My wife wanted an entry way bench for folks to sit and take off their shoes. I came up with this over the weekend:









I had a piece of yellow cedar kicking around a few years and used that for the top with some walnut Dutchmen:









I originally thought my wife would want the frame painted, but now she is thinking stained. I hear all kinds of cautionary tails about staining poplar. What are the preferred recipes out there? Shellac and stain, wood conditioner and stain or oil, gel stains only??

I have never ventured into the world of shellac before. I am generally a Watco oil kindda guy.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking at the design I think shelacing it now going to be very hard I would of done all the cross members on the bottom rack prior to attaching them, never had a problem with Poplar, sometimes Maple and Birch have not turned out as expected? Poplar does look nice with a few coats of Shellac or French Polish.


----------



## DalyArcher (May 3, 2015)

Those bottom pieces are not yet solidly affixed for specifically the reason you cited Andre. I plan to finish before final assembly. Right now only the basic frame is glued.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

You have probably heard that some woods blotch when colored with dye or stain, like cherry and maple. Well, with poplar the whole surface blotches, meaning it is a " thirsty" wood grain. That cedar on top will probably blotch. Yes use a conditioner, even with danish oil. Otherwise the whole thing will look like it was infused with color and the grain wont hardly show. Since you like danish oil, Here's a link for blotch control and various finishing oils.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Those bottom pieces are not yet solidly affixed for specifically the reason you cited Andre. I plan to finish before final assembly. Right now only the basic frame is glued.
> 
> - DalyArcher


Smart move, I avoid sandpaper with Poplar (almost all woods) Plane or scrapper finish with A good French polish would look amazing! IMHO.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Poplar usually looks like crap, paint it and that will further accentuate the nicer yellow cedar piece.

Your poplar looks nicer than most, but its low light so hard to tell.

You could leave the yellow cedar unfinished.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would paint the poplar and leave the cedar clear. Just tell her that poplar won't take a stain well, it's not a lie.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Poplar colors just fine IF done correctly


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

I had good luck with Transtint dye followed by a gel stain and shellac.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

MOSU55 is right: poplar colors just fine If done correctly. And I agree with Mr Pink. Transtint dyes are perfect for popular. Followed by gel stain. Then a clear topcoat (I use General Finish satin poly). They don't blotch and look great. Stains that contain pigments are much more likely to blotch than a pure dye. So a dye is a good first coat. And the gel stain is thick and not deeply absorbed so also reduces blotching. I'll post a couple of pictures tomorrow after the sun comes out.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> Looking at the design I think shelacing it now going to be very hard.
> 
> - Andre


And why would it be the case ? Shellac sprays very good even from the cheapest sprayer.


----------



## AxkMan (Jan 20, 2018)

Wood conditioner, 3 layers stain, 2 layers polycrylic.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Looking at the design I think shelacing it now going to be very hard.
> 
> - Andre
> 
> ...


I meant if he was going to hand wipe, as to the process of French Polish? Never seen a Shelac spray?


----------



## PaGeorge (Mar 16, 2017)

Shellac….1st coat untinted…2'd coat tinted shellac with dye….keep repeating coats/ adjusting color until your happy with the tone and # of coats… very light nub removal..final two coat with a poly…Best way I know to beat the blotch monster.. 
Some would advise to embrace it's natural tone….There are different ways but that is the safest way if the bride insists…. I've done that many times before and never had a pull your hair out moment….


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Daly, very nice bench.


----------

